# Be a real sportsman and don't sight fish the beds during spawn.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The water temps are rising daily and the spawn will soon be upon us. I implore you to resist fishing for the bass on their beds. You know you're only hurting the very waters that you're fishing when you do this. To take a fish out of the area for only seconds allows the egg eaters to raid the nest and eat thousands if not all the eggs in a very short time. 

Even if you do get a trophy of a lifetime its a hollow victory IMO. Fishing for them on their beds is equivelent to a hunter killing a mother who is protecting her young and is an easy target because she won't flee the area for long. Now don't you think of those bear hunters who kill the mother and leave the babies to die of exposure is unethical? Maybe not illegal, but unethical. Of course we all do things that are illegal yet not unethical daily. We also do things that are unethical yet not illegal daily. Don't do it to the sport you love. 

If you see some bedding bass then you can usually rest assured that there'll be many more staging just off the bedding flats in slightly deeper water. Usually the bass won't move more than 100 yards from their bed in both pre and post spawn. They'll be loading up on protien during both of these stages too. In all but the smallest ponds there should be fish in all 3 stages at once on any given spring day. Look for signs like the north banks usually warm up the fastest in the spring so they usually get the first spawners. If you see fish bedding on the north bank then look just off flats. Weeks later start looking on the other banks for beds. 

When fishing just off the flats for pre and post spawn bass here's a proven pattern. If you can find a dropoff that goes from 4 to 8 fow in the distance of one good cast you usually have found gold. Just position your boat in 8 feet of water and cast towards the shallow water and you should be presenting your bait to a bunch of staging bass. Good baits for this are always lipless cranks, senkos, flukes. Spinnerbaits are deadly in the late spawn because usually the shad have spawned by then and the bass are gorging on them. 

Im not trying to TELL you whats wrong or right. Just do what your heart tells you to do.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

boy.... i see this thread starting a riot on here.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

What about the walleye run? No concern their?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i'm with you flip...


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

it seems no matter wich way you fish your gonna piss someone off that goes for anything you do in life. so why cant we just all go fishin (in our own way) be happy and leave each other alone. by the way id like to take those "peta" people with me for catch and release


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i see a bullseye on my back this year


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! I didn't think I was trolling with my post. I was just presenting my opinion on a subject. I just thought maybe some people don't realize the impact they're having on the fish population by targeting bedding bass. Im sure there are many, many people who are oblivious to what they're doing and just would appreciate someone letting them in on the facts in the long run. 

Some people see the beds with bass on them and there eyes light up like its Xmas. They just don't know that there are many more bass just out of sight very close by. I presented a sure fire tactic to pattern those staging bass in my first post. I still want people to catch a bunch of bass during the spawn, just not on the beds. 

Didn't realize it was going to be interpreted so negatively. I'll take it down if it even starts to get ugly.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=69111


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Be a real sportsman and don't sight fish the beds during spawn.


voted best quote from that old thread


> Tell me your opinions but please don't tell me what to do and I promise I won't tell you what to do.
> 
> Kim


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Does this mean shouldn't fish for crappie when they are spawning shallow in the brush? 

I mean that's kind of like cheating isn't it.....when they are shallow, locatable(not sure if that is a word), and accesible? So, if I don't have a boat basically I should not fish the maumee walleye run, crappies in the coves or bass on their beds. And here all this time, I thought I was a real sportsman? Go figure?

I guess I'll have to wait for the post spawn fishing time. Come on June.....I can't wait to finally get to fish!

CG


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

not to throw gas on the fire but it's proven that in most cases bass numbers are a fraction of what crappie and walleye are. recruitment is essential :B 

IMO theres a time and a place for catch and release

SELECTIVE HARVEST


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by buckdawg 
I don't know my butt from a hole in the ground when it comes to bass fishing. I only started this spring. but in my opinion the two guys that suggested staying off the beds did it in a fairly unoffensive manner. i actually hadn't considered the ramifications of bed fishing and their comments have given me something to comtemplate. it seems the ones who are ratcheting the debate up a notch are the ones who are pro-bed fishing. 

This is the kind of angler I was trying to inform about sound conservation tactics. Not you guys who are set in your ways. 

Sight fishing an isolated fish on its bed and trying to provoke it to hit is totally different than crappie and walleye spawn fishing so don't even bring that weak stuff.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont think pig brought up anything wrong i'll take it as his opinion. personally(this thread is my opinion as well) i have given up on trying to get people to stop fishing spawning fish. now as for the crappie, fish for the spawning fish, or else they will probably overpopulate and stunt, and you get cowan lake. walleye, i dont like to get into this one because so many people fish for spawning eyes, but the research on spawners is that they donnot eat period, they dont even react to food like salmon, my opinion is they are all snagged. but i also wouldnt shut the spawn down because there is just to much revenue gained from it, and the maumee is a heck of a chance for shore bound anglers to tangle with giant eyes. as for largemouth, depends on the place. in a pond with lots of bass it may actually do the pond alot of good to catch spawners, hear me out on this before you flip . largemouth in small waters often overpopulate because everyone thinks its evil to kill 8-10in bass or fish bedding fish, but the best way to have no big bass in the pond is have to many, there are places where 12in bass are 4&5 years old because there is not enough food, fishing for bedders can prevent that, (if its already the case dont fish for bedders, take out alot of 10 inchers). that being said it often is not a good idea to fish for bedders in larger lakes, but i may in a tourney, maybe. smallies i think are totally different, i totally refuse to fish bedding smallies, they dont guard the fry only the eggs, they donnot spawn as well as lmb and they grow slower(rivers). now, lets see if we can keep the thread civil gentelmen, because this is a pretty good topic.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

If it's that important, I would think BASS and FLW would stop holding tourneys during the spawn or at least make fishing for bedding bass against the rules. I personally don't like to fish bedding bass, but I sometimes wonder if leaving them alone is a tad over rated. No doubt some eggs will be lost, but most fry don't survive either, so I think on most big bodies of water, with a good population, it woun't have that much impact. I agree it is probably more important one way or the other in small waters like ponds, depending on the situation. Well that's my 2 cents worth. Hope I didn't offend anyone. This is an important topic, and I'm sure there are some newbies around  that could use our opinions to help them form their own.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

With the best interest of a public access fishery in mind, pig may be well exactly right. Keep in mind, though, that at the time of year that bass typically spawn pressure from fisherman is considerabley lighter than warmer months. And 99% of people that target bass this time of year are totally C&R. They do remove the fish, which may upset the nesting pattern, but in most cases they return the fish in the same locale. Thats not the best but much better than removing the fish alltogether.
That being said, if I chance to even hint that opinion to my tournment partner at Mosquito in a few weeks I'm certain I'll find myself having to swim to shore and walk home.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I could fill my swimming pool with fish and probably catch alot of them. Not sure it would be all that exciting though. I have friends who are always begging me to do it, I just don't consider their interpretation of fishing and mine as being the same. 
I use to fish ponds alot and loved how easy it was to catch fish, then I got bored with that and now enjoy the hunt as much as the catch. There is nothing quite like going to a new lake and figuring out where the fish are and the program that works. To each their own, skill sets are ever evolving in each persons learning curve. Mine dictates differences from that of a novice (although at one point didn't). I use to be about numbers until I realized the damage that could or would be done if everyone chased that perception of success. I decided my achievements would be factored differently and have enjoyed fishing a whole lot more ever since. Just my two cents!


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey guys, whats the difference between a fish caught off a visable bed or one caught off a bed blind casting a flat with a spinnerbait or a rattletrap. the only way to truly not bed fish would be not to fish during the spring because one may catch a fish on a bed. It is possible to fish one spot that has all three stages of fish on it, you cant tell a fish not to bite because its bedding. for every one fish that spawns on the bank at least 2 spawn deeper. I personally bed-fish, and its not nearly as easy as people say it is. its a challenge and can take over an hour to catch the stupid fish. but its awesome when the fish finally commits. thats largemouths though, now bed fishing smallies that should be illegal : ) , those fish are insane when they re on beds and will fly 5ft off a bed in order to crush a spinnerbait. smallies actually guard fry i ve seen it, also kim stricker has some footage as well.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

riverKing said:


> walleye, i dont like to get into this one because so many people fish for spawning eyes, but the research on spawners is that they donnot eat period, they dont even react to food like salmon, my opinion is they are all snagged.


You're kidding, Right? Sagging is against the regulations, so that being the case, are you saying the State allows snagging...???  I'd like to see this research infomation that concludes Walleye don't feed during the spawn. The fish I catch in the early season are hooked inside the mouth. If that's not feeding, I have no idea what feeding entails.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good Luck Pigsticker

I think you make a good point
We all know the saying about opinions...

BTW I read that even though you think you should throw back the biggest females this is not the best way.... The older ones will have less life as a spawner instead throw back your "mid range" fish which will keep spawning for a longer period of time...


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

wow this thread went over alot better than i thought... i figured we'd have the cops in here by now


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> You're kidding, Right? Sagging is against the regulations, so that being the case, are you saying the State allows snagging...???  I'd like to see this research infomation that concludes Walleye don't feed during the spawn. The fish I catch in the early season are hooked inside the mouth. If that's not feeding, I have no idea what feeding entails.


You know the old saying Rodney, "Ignorance is bliss !" The guy has probably never fished Lake Erie or The Maumee during the spawn or ever. Then again I must remember that this thread was based on opinion only !


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

There is a reason why certain states close seasons during the spawn or close access off to particular areas of a lake when the spawn is on. Its not because one guy thought it was a good idea. I am sure lots of research went into determining that the mortality rate of eggs and fry were less when the fish werent caught off of beds. I rarely fish for LM bass and could care less what ya do with them but I know the efforts to protect spawning smallies in Minn. has paid off big time. A little conservation goes a long way. Nobody is telling ya how to fish but for some people, when topics like this come up, a light bulb goes off. 

Jake


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

> when topics like this come up, a light bulb goes off.


Did it ever come on...!


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Equating spawning bass to walleyes is silly. Bass build beds and guard them. They lay comparitively fewer eggs and invest heavily in protecting the few they lay. Walleyes, on the other hand, are broadcast spawners, producing many, many eggs. They don't guard them though, but rely on shear numbers to procreate.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

ok dude not fishing beds is your opinion, but some people (like me) like to fish the beds, it produces a different approach to fishing it is a more spot and stalk technique. and it is your opinion not to fish it so stop being like PETA and deal with other peoples opinions.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

hook, my boss did the research on the maumee, and those were the findings, and he grew up fishing the river. he did say that as soon as the eyes finished spawning they ate like crazy. i have fished the maumee myself and found it well, not worth my time. the legal fish i caught were snagged in the mouth, again that is my opinion, i dont think i'd need a long leader if they were eating. and finally dont play the ignorance is bliss card, its insulting, especially to the guy with the research on his side. again i said i wouldnt shut down the spawn, the postspawners bite. sorry for the side tract on the thread
on the issue of spawning what do you guys think of fishing erie smallies on the beds?? as opposed to river fish or lmb


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

riverKing said:


> hook, my boss did the research on the maumee, and those were the findings, and he grew up fishing the river. he did say that as soon as the eyes finished spawning they ate like crazy. i have fished the maumee myself and found it well, not worth my time. the legal fish i caught were snagged in the mouth, again that is my opinion, i dont think i'd need a long leader if they were eating. and finally dont play the ignorance is bliss card, its insulting, especially to the guy with the research on his side. again i said i wouldnt shut down the spawn, the postspawners bite. sorry for the side tract on the thread
> on the issue of spawning what do you guys think of fishing erie smallies on the beds?? as opposed to river fish or lmb


Then let's see the "research". I don't target smallies but as for site fishing smallies on the their beds in Erie, your eyes must be better than my 20/20 vision to see fish in 10+ fow on Erie.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

the only response i have for this thread is look at the great bass states, florida, alabama, the carolina's, georgia, texas, california... these lakes are known for big fish and lots of them... and in the bass fishing world, great sight fishing water! sight fishing has been going on since some cave man learned how to use a spear. how can these states still put the numbers and the size of fish on the board if bed fishing is killing the population??? there's been way to many studies for this to still be an on going battle in every forum in the country , every spring!! but i guess opinion overrules fact most of the time.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Because those states mentioned spend every year stocking bass by the billions, Ohio doesn't stock a single bass. Also those great fishing states have strictly enforced slot limits that Ohio doesn't have. On lake Fork on Texas you can't keep any bass between 16-24". You can keep 5 a day smaller and 1 a day larger. There have been 13.5lb fish that were only 23.5" that had to be released. Not many bass over 6lbs get released in Ohio. Most are kept as trophies. I think that answers those questions.

If you hadn't noticed all the states you mentioned are warm weather states. You know fish are cold blooded animals right? Therefore they'll eat and eat if they have a warm metabolism and fertile waters. A Florida strain largemouth can reach 6lbs before its 3rd birthday. How long do you think it takes here? At least twice that long if not 10 years. 

Im sorry, but I think those comments were so ignorant you have no idea what you're talking about. 


Cmon dude. Your argument is cavemen used to do it. How many cavemen were worried about conservation? See, sight fishing is so easy a cavemen can do it. Sorry I had to do it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm no bass professor,but i don't believe stocking is the reason for the success of those fisheries.the majority of stocking done is not to create "numbers" of catchable fish,but mostly stocking florida strains in other waters to improve genetics.those genetics along with weather,management(ie,slot/bag limits as mentioned) and other factors,account for the numbers and size,much more than stocking per se.
i would like to see stats on stocking of all those waters for the pure pupose of keeping populations high.the only real stocking other than for genetics,is done to bring back lakes that have been drained or otherwise badly affected by nature.
again,i'm far from an expert,but i just don't think supplemental stocking just to boost pops in southern lakes is that common,and other management techniques are the major reason for the quality of fishing.but i'm always up for learing,if someone can "show me the facts".


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

flippin fool said:


> wow this thread went over alot better than i thought... i figured we'd have the cops in here by now



He's been here twice, and hasn't slapped the cuffs on anyone yet.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I used to bass fish literally hundreds of hours in Ohio waters. I was 100% C&R other than a couple deep hooked "floaters" I kept after watching them do the lake flop. I sight fished beds in farm ponds and the lakes when I had the chance. 

This is not exactly on topic, but related to the subject. I'll get grilled for this, but we all have an opinion so here goes. I've since given up the bassin, but I see no difference in the community now. Most (not all) bass fisherman in OH really have no idea how to fish. They beat the docks and banks to death one after another after another. Whatever bass are in the area have seen the kitchen sink and have holes in their mouths. I hear all the bassers (still good freinds with several) complain to no end that the bass fishing in OH simply isn't good. They claim there aren't enough bass in the public lakes, yada, yada, yada. The fact of the matter is there are plenty of bass in OH public water and some good quality too. If they would learn to get away from the bank, read electronics and fish under water structure, creek channels, wind swept points, brush piles, etc. they would catch more fish and their opnion would change.

I catch dozens of bass in public water while jigging for crappie and saugeyes. They even nail the occasional crank being trolled for eyes.

I don't think we have a bass problem in Ohio and I see nothing wrong with the current regulations. Perhaps some lakes are overkilled with tourneys (Indian comes to mind).

Ok, feel free to fire away - I've got thick skin.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

here is a good article i found on bed fishing. http://www.floridasportsman.com/features/sight_fishing_florida_bass/ 

scroll to the bottom of the article where it talks about the ethics of bed fishing.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

riverking, I cant wait to get on the reefs in a few weeks and snag some eyes in the tonsils!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Everyone is certainly entitled to their opinion and the method of fishing they prefer. 

I know people who hunt very expensive preserves, where the animals are fenced in and the selection is good and easy pickings. They even have the audacity to hang these trophies from a wall and brag about their supposed skill set.

Personally, it doesn't impress me much. To each their own! Alot of people feel a need to feed their egos in many different ways (that I find confusing).

Do I consider bed fishing in the same light? No! 
Do I consider it extremely difficult? No! 
Do I think there are some similiarities! Yes!

Why would an informational post, meant to educate and perhaps positively impact conservation on a sport we all love, elicit negative feedback? Don't we all want what is best for our fisheries? Selective harvest, slot limits and all attempts at preserving these interests, make very good sense to me. I find it difficult to understand why they wouldn't make sense to everyone???

If there is a chance I could negatively impact a fishery, I would hope that I, along with everyone else, would take that into serious consideration and act accordingly. That isn't a PETA response and using that as a tool to diffuse an arguement, isn't credible. This is a response meant to further our fisheries, (not eliminate fishing) which we could inadvertantly do, if we are not good stewards of our responsibilities. 

The challenge isn't in the ability but rather the difficulty! Why would someone want to do something that is simply, easy? As you can probably tell from this post, I'm not a big proponent of that. Now sock it to me !!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't consider bed fishing to be all that easy,and i'm sure there are others who might agree.it can be at times,maybe,but surely not a guarantee of easy success.i also think studies have been done that show no impact on a certain waters.but can it be harmful ....................yes,in certain other waters,depending on various factors.remember,many other things can have an impact on bass populations negatively or positively much more than bed fishing.like any other(legal) practice,most people's choices will be based more on personal feelings than facts.
but i honestly don't believe because a person chooses to sight fish beds, they are not a "real" sportsman.nor do i think just because they don't,it somehow automatically makes them a "real" sportsman.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

OK, This all has been a nice read, and I'm starting to look at a few things differently. But,The only reason I fish the beds is because I loose too many arrows when I fish deeper. I will start practicing C&R, but only after I get the arrow back.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

try heavier line


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey hetfield.... i think i just saw the swat team enter in the back


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If I would've just titled the thread "Be cool and don't sight fish the beds during spawn" instead I guess this thread wouldn't have recieved nearly as much negativity. 

I wanted to add that in Texas they now have a lunker exchange program. If you catch a bass over 24" and you're going to keep it to get it mounted the state will come and pick it up alive and pay for you to get a replica made. The state in turn uses the actual bass to lay eggs or fertilize in a hatchery. That way they are getting "super genetics" for stocking. Imagine, its like just breeding 7 foot humans almost exclusively. You'd soon have a bunch of giants walking around. 

Even though Ohio is a cold weather state I still believe we could have a great bass poplulation here if the state would take an interest and implement more strategies for success. Take Ontario for example. The bass season in lakes doesn't even begin till June 30th and last till Nov. Thats' why they have such great bassin even though its frigid and the fish take a long time to grow big. They're so strict up there that when bass are out of season you aren't even allowed to "target" them at all. If a ranger sees you sight fishing or throwing bass only type lures all day in bass areas you'll get a fat ticket as sure as the sun will come up tommorrow. 

I don't know how challenging it is either. When a bud and I went to Rice lake a few years ago in May he caught 25 nice smallies in less than 2 hours in 2 fow using a giant lizard. He said it was like fishing in a barrel. I then informed him of the closed season and it broke his heart . He got lucky he didn't get a ticket that day. 

Im not saying we should close the season either. I don't want that to happen personally. I just hope some impressionable young or otherwise  anglers can maybe gleam a little wisdom from our discussion and make an informed choice. Like Mitch said, "recruitment is essential"!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

im ready for a beer... anyone else


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

makes me want to go fishing


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Thats a lot of great information pigsticker. Thats a really good idea they do in texas that would be nice to see something like that in ohio.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm just wondering if Riverking will tell us who his boss is and where we can see the results of his studies? 

As for the fishing in bed issue, I don't use hooks. That way the cat can let go when he wants to chase the bobber again.   

I agree with whoever asked what the difference was betwene visualy targeting bedded bass and blindly fishing in areas where bass are likely to be bedded.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

me personally i will sitefish a bed during a tournament. i dont think that is a cause of poor fishing around here. i do think a leading cause of poor fishing is the amish going by the bus loads to places and keeping all the bass they catch. example eastbranch reservoir. now they are starting on ladue reservoir.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

"swat team" alert.
let's not start the "blame the amish for all the problems" discussion again.you know how that always ends.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> I don't know how challenging it is either. When a bud and I went to Rice lake a few years ago in May he caught 25 nice smallies in less than 2 hours in 2 fow using a giant lizard. He said it was like fishing in a barrel. I then informed him of the closed season and it broke his heart . He got lucky he didn't get a ticket that day.


What a friend. Wait for him to be catching fish for 2 hours then tell him he's fishing for something out of season. Would you have told him before or after the ticket that what he was doing was illegal?  Let me guess you didn't get in on the action either did you?


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Although I do not choose to do so myself, I don't believe that bed fishing negatively impacts bass population or quality. VMAX200 linked a nice article with a section on the ethics/impact of bed fishing. In my opinion, habitat + bass fisheries management has a much greater impact on the health of a bass fishery than bed fishing. That being said, a small lake which gets beat to death by bed fisherment every weekend almost has to suffer after a few years.

It's been my experience in the 10 or so years I've lived in Ohio that lakes with decent bass populations get them by accident. I've not ever seen a stocking schedule or management plan for any largemouth fishery in NE Ohio. Maybe there are some in other parts of the state...I'm not certain. On the other hand, it seems like every time I open a newspaper, they're dumping a $#&#37;@load of walleye in some lake around here. I'm not knocking the walleye anglers, to each his own. I'd just like to see the same motivation when it comes to bass.

The mere thought that any ethnic group is responsible for the decimation of a fish population in any lake is *utterly ridiculous*.

Good Fishin'

Joe


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Pigsticker Just to correct your post about the big fish program in Texas.

Texas has had this program in place since the late 80's I believe. the way the program works is if an angler catches a fish between October and April and the fish is over 13#'s they can submit the fish into the Budwiser Share a lunker program What they do with the fish is they spawn it out at a facility. This takes the superior big fish genes and transfers it to the FRY. They Fry are then used to stock the lakes. Once the fish is done spawning the angler who caught the fish can donate it as a permanent member of the facility or it can be released after the spawn back in the lake it was caught. The angler who turns it in gets a free fiberglass replica mount of the fish as well as some other budwiser share lunker prizes. This Program is a great program. I think the total number of fish submitted to date is 450 fish over 13#'s.
I emailed ODNR about implementing a program similar to this in Ohio but was told by ODNR that they didn&#8217;t feel it was something that they wanted to do. They are not in the business of stocking for quality fish.

Spawn facts just FYI

Fact: for every one fish that spawns in the shallows there is at least 2 others that will spawn out of sight in deeper water. 
Fact: Bass Begin preparation to spawn in the early to mid winter moths (For ohio that is around December) so catching a fish during this time or after can alter its ability to spawn.
Fact: Sexually mature bass that are healthy can and will spawn 2 times in a year if weather and water conditions are good Spring and Fall.
Fact: Spawning occurs over several months and involves numerous different groups of fish. Not all bass in the lake spawn at once.

Just found the link I was looking for.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/visitorcenters/tffc/budsharelunker/
Check out the pics of these mamoth bass.

WOW!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

more info on the subject.
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/columns/story?columnist=shupp_bruce&page=b_col_bt_shupp_0303

http://www.jimporter.org/articles/article111.shtml


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

seapro said:


> I could fill my swimming pool with fish and probably catch alot of them. Not sure it would be all that exciting though. I have friends who are always begging me to do it, I just don't consider their interpretation of fishing and mine as being the same.


Have you ever sight-fished for bedding bass? It's hardly easy at times. 

I'm not supporting the practice, I'm just saying it's not as easy as you necessarily think.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not saying its easy but something about seeing the fish and throwing a lure to it and enticing it to bite it, just doesn't appeal to me personally. 
I may do it in a tournament but recreationally I wouldn't. Thats just my personal conduct and I realize I differ from alot of people when it comes to what I do and what they do. 

I do believe I've seen good waters destroyed by good fishermen and may have been a part of that problem myself. It made me feel selfish in what I was doing and has destined my "new" philosophy in fishing standards. 
It could also be that the lake just went to crap and that I and some other people I know, had nothing to do with it? I just don't want to error on the wrong side. This was a long time ago and we didn't practice catch and release or would fill our boats with crappies because we could. I just want to be careful not to harm the opportunities everyone should enjoy! 

Again, just my two cents.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

here we go again every year samething. Bullseye on my back again, in a tourament I will fish beds but try an find fish that aren't beddin but if I have I will. Its not easy as you think catching on beds its pretty tough to do Try it once you will see.


----------



## ackracing (May 12, 2004)

so your fishing a tourny that pays a nice chunk of change.... all you need is 1 kicker fish and the tourny is yours. You see a nice 5 lb. bass on a bed... do you pass up the chance to win the tourny? I'm gonna have to take that fish from one bank to the other.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Fishintiger, he told me of his success when he came back to the cabin. I had been napping and he was so excited to tell me about the great fishing that he woke me up. I was tired after driving to Canada.

Thanks for the clarification Basshawg. I just saw a bit of the info on a fishing show and didn't remember that part of it.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Three comments:

1. Pigsticker's post was intended to be educational, and is strictly his opinion. People are getting WAY too offended!

2. I support bed fishing, and enjoy doing it myself. Ohio's public waters have great bass populations, and as mentioned earlier, a lot of quality bass. People have been bed fishing since female bass started bedding (forever)...I don't think that catching spawning bass has much of an impact on the numbers and quantity in our public waters.

3. This thread is really only relevant in regards to private waters, as 90&#37; of our public lakes in Ohio are so stained that NOBODY can even see them on their beds to sight fish them. (This comment does not apply to Alum Creek, Clearfork and the other 3 or so clear public waters in the state).


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mike,i don't think too many were actually so much offended(except maybe by the title),as they were questioning/debating what started as opinion that was presented more as fact.at least that's what the first two paragraphs appeared to be.the title of the thread was a little condecending also.i'm sure you consider yourself a "real" sportsman,even though you fish beds and basically hold my beliefs and those of others(including facts)that the practice isn't detrimental to the fish in most cases.
now as to the educational part,i agree the last two paragraphs contained some helpful information and don't think anyone would really dispute that.we all know these types of topics come up regularly,and when they are based more on personal beliefs/opinions that are contrary to actual facts,it isn't educating people,but rather misleading them whether it is intentional or not.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

> Find some beds and throw a Slug-go or Zoom super fluke at them. Just twitch it fast enough to make it look alive and let it suspend over their beds and drive them crazy. Throw it weightless with a #3 widegap Gammy hook. Throw it with no fear into the deepest slop because its about as weedless as you can get. Can't go wrong with white ever.
> __________________
> Team Pigsticker
> Can you hang?


What a difference a year makes.LOL


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Rick,

You know me. I just want everyone to get along! How are you doing man?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah,i know mike.wish it were that easy 
i'll be doing better once i can get on the water


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Gheesh...I feel like a politician now. Make a stand one way or another on an issue and rest assured someone will be checking your lifes work to make sure you didn't contradict yourself. I guess trying to be friendly and help a fellow member a year ago was my fault. 


The difference a year makes is back then I was passive enough about the issue that id still give someone who asked advice on how to fish bedding bass. Now id just choose not to reply to that question.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Selective harvest, slot limits, are in place to protect the future of fishing and should be the rule rather than the exception. I choose to pass on bedding fish my choice, no one else's, if you fish beds your choice, perhaps time spent observing the results would be helpful. Go out have fun and enjoy our resources responsibly. Its my kids I am thinking about not me. S


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Enough political jabs guys. That's a good way to get this thread closed. So far "almost" so good. Lets keep it that way.
Pigsticker- he really busted you good buddy!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I just read an article today in the April issue of FLW Outdoors Magazine (bass edition) which seemed to point towards bed fishing as not being harmful for Largemouths. It did have a special note near the end which mentioned that Smallmouth bass can potentially be affected more by the the practice of bed fishing.
The article actually went pretty far in-depth on how to go about catching these bedding fish.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

sevenx said:


> Selective harvest, slot limits, are in place to protect the future of fishing and should be the rule rather than the exception. I choose to pass on bedding fish my choice, no one else's, if you fish beds your choice, perhaps time spent observing the results would be helpful. Go out have fun and enjoy our resources responsibly. Its my kids I am thinking about not me. S


S...As usual, we agree on all counts.
'Nuff said.
Mike


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

"Its my kids I am thinking about not me."

A quote from sevenx about says it all.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

You know I didn't want to take this thread personally but the piling on by moderators of all people will make me defend myself boys. 

Last spring I took a few members/friends to some local ponds. I believe New Breed Fishing, Big Joshy, Yankee and Trucked are long time respected members who will vouch for me when I say I told them all before I agreed to take them I have only 3 rules about fishing with me in these areas

1. No keeping any fish at all
2. No littering at all. That includes cig butts
3. No sight fishing beds (can't remember if I mentioned this to Big Joshy or not, but he didn't)

Of course all being adults I knew the first 2 were a given without even having to say them. The third one Mitch balked at just to give me crap but he didn't do it either. 

I want to address this to the Mods. My point is, even if I tried to assist another member who was asking for help so he could get his dad out fishing a year ago I wasn't sight fishing a year ago so what are you so happy about? Isn't this sight about helping other members? 

Since I never see or hear about you guys with any bigguns I think if you weren't the Mods you'd hardly be the 2 to chirp. (probably get booted for that)

I'll post another largie from 06 that went over 7 when I get it scanned. All from Ohio. Heres a couple pics from the last 2 years. Smallest went 6lbs 10oz. 

I learned that the flair police are on you if you try to go against the mainstream on this site. From now on if I post again it'll just be pics. I'm really disappointed in the 2 Mods .


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im with flippin i blame the amish.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

icefisherman4life said:


> im with flippin i blame the amish.


 lmao


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> You know I didn't want to take this thread personally but the piling on by moderators of all people will make me defend myself boys.
> I learned that the flair police are on you if you try to go against the mainstream on this site. From now on if I post again it'll just be pics. I'm really disappointed in the 2 Mods .


Pigsticker,
I will say that the Mod's/owner's can run a tight ship at times, which is their perogative. I really haven't seen any piling on by the mod's in this thread. What I have seen is opinions being expressed. Moderators, do have opinions and usually don't hesitate when expressing them.  
Just my .02


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't really have a dog in this fight since I don't bass fish but....Piggy you got called out on a post from the past and now you're upset. Get over it and move on. Your opinion is your opinion, if you didn't want the scrutiny and other people voicing their opinions on the issue you should have just kept your opinions and beliefs to yourself. Now go fish for some bass !

riverKing, 
Where did ya go ? I am still waiting on a copy of that "research"...


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

big fish said:


> ok dude not fishing beds is your opinion, but some people (like me) like to fish the beds, it produces a different approach to fishing it is a more spot and stalk technique. and it is your opinion not to fish it so stop being like PETA and deal with other peoples opinions.


Wow,
Where did I ever say not to fish beds? I was just pointing out the difference between spawning strategies between bass and walleyes. Lighten up. Maybe up your midol dose, but don't EVER equate me w/ a PETA wacko again bub.


----------

